# deactivating abs?



## vietxaznxqt (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey, I'm thinking of purchasing a 2002 spec v for $12,000 with about 40k miles on the odo.. I'm excited but i'm not all for the abs that comes with this car, is there a way to deactivate abs on vehicles such as the se-r? If so, I would not like to permanantly deactivate the abs but to temporarily do it, and if possible add a flip switch to toggle the abs. thanks

-tom

btw.. how much did you guys pay for your spec v's?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

ABS fuse/relay.

if you want to toggle it, it would be quite simple but I'm not giving instructions as I'm not blowing up anyones vehicle.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

holy OVERPRICED batman!!!

Have you by chance looked at the kbb resale on a 2002 Spec V? You shouldn't pay any more than 8k for it...no matter what the miles.

Don't deactivate ABS. For all that is holy.

btw. I personally would avoid a used 2002 spec like the plague.

especially if it has any signs of being modded in any way.


----------



## Matt Runstock (Aug 20, 2005)

chimmike said:


> holy OVERPRICED batman!!!
> 
> Have you by chance looked at the kbb resale on a 2002 Spec V? You shouldn't pay any more than 8k for it...no matter what the miles.
> 
> ...


$8k is the trade in value. Retail in excellent condition is about $12,800. At least here in the midwest. I agree about the plague though, lol, I own an '02 and it's had it's bugs. My '97 Sentra is a much better car with 180k on it. Just got a '95 Altima which beats it too, lol. None of them can compare to my '86 Maxima though. Is it just me or is Nissans quality steadily decreasing over the years? Come on, Japanese cars being built in Mexico? Joke.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I would think you could run a switch in series with the circuit, before the fuse without a ground on the switch. Yes/no


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

Matt Runstock said:


> $8k is the trade in value. Retail in excellent condition is about $12,800. At least here in the midwest. I agree about the plague though, lol, I own an '02 and it's had it's bugs. My '97 Sentra is a much better car with 180k on it. Just got a '95 Altima which beats it too, lol. None of them can compare to my '86 Maxima though. Is it just me or is Nissans quality steadily decreasing over the years? Come on, Japanese cars being built in Mexico? Joke.


hell. i'll give him my '03 for $13000. 48k miles. new eng/trans at 45k.

$12k? holy ripoff.


----------



## Matt Runstock (Aug 20, 2005)

Lazarus_023 said:


> hell. i'll give him my '03 for $13000. 48k miles. new eng/trans at 45k.
> 
> $12k? holy ripoff.


All about the book price brother.


----------

